# central alabama



## t78

I'm new to this forum, who rides in central Alabama and where? We ride about every weekend locally, and I'm looking for new stuff... It doesn't have to be a park!!


----------



## Polaris425

There's not much around here bud. Sorry to break the news. It sucks. Gotta drive a few hours to find somewhere decent.


----------



## t78

I've rode here for years, mulberry creek, another creek in brookwood then a gasline in Perry co there's places to ride just gotta find someone that knows them


----------



## Polaris425

I meant park wise. There are no parks. And you're right unless you know someone you cant get in them either, those aren't public access places. 

Good luck finding someone. I haven't in 5 years.


----------



## Guest

There are parks all over the place in Alabama. Linden, Auburn, Brooklyn, Enterprise, Jacksonville to name a few that surround central Alabama. Never mind the endless creek trails as mentioned above. Where in central Alabama are you from t78? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

None of those are a day trip from central Alabama. At least not for me & that was my point. I would have to spend as much or more time on the road driving than I would riding.

That's the problem, they are "all over the place" and none local.


----------



## t78

Bibb county

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------

Good times, do u ride mulberry much?


----------



## Guest

I don't know exactly where central Al. is for t78 but I see your point.We don't have a park within an hour. Even though we have been known to do it as a day trip (Boggs and Boulders - 1.75hrs away) we typically stay at least one night.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

t78 said:


> Bibb county
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------
> 
> Good times, do u ride mulberry much?


Pretty regularly in plantersville. I also have a good buddy that has 700 acres in Suttle, one that has 100 acres right up the road, another buddy in Tyler that has 3700 acres and several others. We ought to catch up sometime and ride

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t78

We'll be at mulberry pretty regular this summer, we usually put in at Hwy 82


----------



## Guest

t78 said:


> We'll be at mulberry pretty regular this summer, we usually put in at Hwy 82


Email me next time you go [email protected]

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t78

Will do


----------



## J2!

We have ridden Muberry the last three weekends. Do any of you know Glenn or Patrick ?? We put in from there camp right off hwy 16.. Yesterday we rode down creek all the way to the bridge and then went up creek all the way to hwy 82. Had a BLAST !!!


----------



## t78

J2, several of my riding buddies were there yesterday, one 2013 loud red Honda foreman on 28" Ol, a yellow commander, and a black grizzly


----------



## t78

J2, you mentioned Patrick and Glenn I talked to my buddies, would you be talking about Patrick self?


----------



## J2!

Yes sir that's him..... We park at there camp an put in. I did see your buddies there this past weekend.


----------



## t78

What do u ride ?


----------



## J2!

A BIG blue Ranger.


----------



## t78

When yall going back


----------



## J2!

Not sure yet, possibly again this Saturday.


----------



## t78

We going Sat


----------



## Guest

Mudslinger800x and I will be there and possibly a couple of others. Look forward to meeting y'all. I (Mark) have a green T4 with laws and Blake has a yellow gade with backs.:beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

What's the closest town to mulberry. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## t78

Maplesville


----------



## Polaris425

Hmm. That's not that far.


----------



## t78

Meet us there Sat ill give directions


----------



## Mudslinger800x

Heck yea u should show up p.who all are u bring t78(just wondering)


----------



## Guest

You gonna make it P???

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

nah mom called this morning and wants me & the wife to come down to their place saturday morning. for fishing & picnics....


----------



## t78

I believe I have 7 or 8 people coming with me, bring whoever you want


----------



## Mudslinger800x

Cool,looking forward to it


----------



## Guest

Polaris425 said:


> nah mom called this morning and wants me & the wife to come down to their place saturday morning. for fishing & picnics....


Maybe we all need to go to moms!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t78

J2, are u gonna make it tomorrow?


----------



## J2!

Nah we have ridden there the last three weekends so our group decided to ride local at Mortar Creek, we'll probably be back next weekend. We are going to canal rd june 28th, got 4 motel rooms booked, probably two too many if yall wanna go you're welcome to join us !!


----------



## t78

What is mortar creek?


----------



## Guest

t78 said:


> What is mortar creek?


X2??

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J2!

It's just a smaller creek that we ride here local. Like 15 minutes from my house here in Deatsville, it's half way between Prattville and Wetumpka.


----------



## Guest

t78 thanks for the invite. Great group of guys and I had a good time. Hope we can catch up and ride again:beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t78

Good Times, same here


----------



## Polaris425

ya'll get pics?


----------



## Guest

There are some pics on Facebook and some vids of t78 and mudslinger pulling my buddy on a hydro slide lol. I think it is now an open forum. Bama mudslingerz. P I hope you didn't think I was being a smart a.. with my earlier comment. I was serious cause I am always down for some food and fishing

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bama450

We got a lot of nice creek riding down here in escambia/ Monroe county, lots of deep spots lol, I'm going to canal rd the 29th or 30th if I end up working Saturday, it's a little under two hours for me, but I'm working in Pascagoula which is only 30 mins from there, there is some school board land in Theodore right outside of mobile I wanna try out too, we go to boggs some too, but I hear red creek in ms has more water to ride in, so we gonna go there soon too


----------



## Polaris425

No I didn't goodtimes. I wanted to go riding w/ yall but, family stuff.... You know how it is. Plus Sunday I took the buggy out to camp for my aunt to use all week. She's the camp nurse at some kids camp & she needs a way to get to kids quick if one gets hurt. So I let her borrow the Rex. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Guest

Polaris425 said:


> No I didn't goodtimes. I wanted to go riding w/ yall but, family stuff.... You know how it is. Plus Sunday I took the buggy out to camp for my aunt to use all week. She's the camp nurse at some kids camp & she needs a way to get to kids quick if one gets hurt. So I let her borrow the Rex.
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


That's awesome. Hope you can join us some time.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

bama450 said:


> We got a lot of nice creek riding down here in escambia/ Monroe county, lots of deep spots lol, I'm going to canal rd the 29th or 30th if I end up working Saturday, it's a little under two hours for me, but I'm working in Pascagoula which is only 30 mins from there, there is some school board land in Theodore right outside of mobile I wanna try out too, we go to boggs some too, but I hear red creek in ms has more water to ride in, so we gonna go there soon too


Yeah I would love to check out red creek. Not so sure bout canal rd. Let us know next time you are going to Boggs. Love that place.:beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mudslinger800x

I'm headed to Boggs Saturday if any body wants to join.and we don't blame u goodtimes for not wanting to go to canal road,I understand that the teryx is the only ride u have and canal is more of a rzr and maverick kind of place.farm equipment doesn't fair well there


----------



## Guest

Bwahahahahahah hahahah that's good! Funny too!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

^ HAHA... Farm equipment. :bigok:

You gotta have some pretty tall snorks to ride at Canal road.


----------



## bama450

Lol, I'm ready for it, because of the deep stuff I go thru, I'm gonna get a sticker on the back of mine that says "I'd turn back if I were you" lol, I seen it on the soggy bottom boyz page and loved it! I've had mine almost a month and a had and already snapped an axle and drowned it out lol


----------



## crazybear

Y'all should come to te auburn mudbog this sat its a nice park.


----------



## Guest

crazybear said:


> Y'all should come to te auburn mudbog this sat its a nice park.


Is that at great american park?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

Hey mudslinger you might want to get bama450's number b/c the farm vehicle won't be at canal road to tow you back like I have had to do every other time but once. Just sayin'

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mudslinger800x

That's not a bad idea goodtimes.and I was just kidding around,u have one bad a** kobota I mean Kawasaki


----------



## Guest

Damage is done

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazybear

Yeah that's the great American park in auburn I'm talking bout.


----------



## J2!

I heard this was gonna be the next to last ride at The Great American, they are selling the place.....


----------



## Polaris425

^I could have sworn i saw on their FB page "new owner" maybe it already sold? I dunno let me go back and try to find it, I could be thinking of something else.

Nope, that was BamaJam... sorry.. it has new owners.


----------



## crazybear

Yeah unfortunately they are selling it I'm not sure if the reasoning behind it hopefully someone will buy it and keep it a park. So since this is close to the last ride there y'all should Definately come and we can have a mimb meet and greet ride lol. I'm bringing my brute and my samurai.


----------



## J2!

I might try and make this one, will see in a day or two, depends on if I have to work or not.


----------



## crazybear

If anyone's goin u can txt me at 2565961695 my names wil


----------



## Guest

I am gonna try but with this weekend being father's day it will be tough

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bama450

Goodtimes said:


> Hey mudslinger you might want to get bama450's number b/c the farm vehicle won't be at canal road to tow you back like I have had to do every other time but once. Just sayin'
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Lol, I do have a winch on the way! But I'm gonna be a little more careful at canal rd, if I swamp it there it will more than likely take a rebuild! , and I don't want that,.......yet (840cc!!!) lol, so I will be a little more cautious than I am at the creek, but I will be over rack deep!!

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------

And I have started a Facebook group, Team Too Deep, so come join and keep up with us!!

https://m.facebook.com/groups/283127188497456?ref=bookmark


----------



## Mudslinger800x

Yea I've seen y'all in the SMJ page y'all ride like us and by us I mean me not goodtimes.so ill join.my name is Blake


----------



## Guest

Yeah honestly I would love to ride like that but engines aren't cheap. There has been at least three motors ruined just recently in Blake's group all for a weekend of fun. Two of which are fairly new rides and one not even a year old. Not for dis cat. Mud, crawlin', creek riding and trail riding I'm all for. But hey....:beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bama450

Yeah I love creek riding the most, my wife loves to ride the creek with me, I can't go withou her, lol, I need a set of 30" Mudlites for creek riding tho, these monsters dig big time, and I'm wanting to go with some 32" terms now for mudding


----------



## Guest

Gotta pass from the wife to go somewhere Saturday. Considering going to Boggs  with mudslinger but wouldn't mind checking out GAP. Hmmm.... what's everyone else doin'? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bama450

Studying, for a CWI test, wish I could ride! What is gAC?


----------



## crazybear

Yep I'm going to the gap sat and then going to Boggs next weekend


----------



## Guest

bama450 said:


> Yeah I love creek riding the most, my wife loves to ride the creek with me, I can't go withou her, lol, I need a set of 30" Mudlites for creek riding tho, these monsters dig big time, and I'm wanting to go with some 32" terms now for mudding


Laws are the ticket for mud and creek. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

bama450 said:


> Studying, for a CWI test, wish I could ride! What is gAC?


GAP is great american park in Auburn.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t78

In a few weeks we're gonna ride gasline here in perry co if yall are interested


----------



## Guest

t78 said:


> In a few weeks we're gonna ride gasline here in perry co if yall are interested


Sweet! Lookin' forward to it.:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

crazybear said:


> Yep I'm going to the gap sat and then going to Boggs next weekend


Awesome! I haven't made up my my mind yet but probably gonna go to Boggs. My 9 year old daughter got upset when I told her that I might go to GAP instead of Boggs with Mr. Blake (mudslinger). She said with a very concerned voice, " what if Mr. Blake breaks down again and doesn't have anyone to pull him back to camp and the coyotes get him?" You've got a point baby", I said. So it's kinda hard to argue with that.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

^ haha! Nice


----------



## crazybear

Ok guys who's goin to the gap tomorrow!? I will be there in the red Sami and camo brute so be sure to flag me down or txt me if ur there and we will do some riding plus it's always fun to watch the rock crawlers tear up their rigs.


----------



## Guest

I would love to go check out gap but apparently there is some guys from Mudslingers riding group going to Boggs and that's who I usually ride with. I know it's hard to tell but we love to r*** each other Hopefully we can all get together for a ride. See if you can find out some details on the future of gap:beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

Let's plan a Boggs trip on a non event weekend so that a bunch of us can get together and ride for a weekend:beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bama450

Lol, I will prob be at boggs the weekend of the 4th, with some of the lower alabama riderz and some buddies of mine


----------



## Guest

bama450 said:


> Lol, I will prob be at boggs the weekend of the 4th, with some of the lower alabama riderz and some buddies of mine


Lol....I'm not opposed to going to Boggs on an event weekend. Matter of fact I love it but I thought it would be cool, even if it is 3mo from now, to organise a group weekend on a weekend that's not so crowded:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazybear

Yeah I can't go on the 4th ill be out of town but I'd love to go to Biggs or canal rd


----------



## Guest

crazybear said:


> Yeah I can't go on the 4th ill be out of town but I'd love to go to Biggs or canal rd


Cool! Who all can go and when so we can organise something. 
How was GAP crazybear?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bama450

crazybear said:


> Yeah I can't go on the 4th ill be out of town but I'd love to go to Biggs or canal rd


Me and several buddies goin to canal the 29th!! Gonna be alot of people there tho, southern mudd junkies, soggy bottom boyz, lower alabama boyz, and alot more are goin

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------

An where is Biggs? U mean Boggs?


----------



## crazybear

Good times it was pretty cool rode all day in the Sami on the terms and let me tell u it was a hit! I got flagged down so many times so people could look it over. Plus I didn't even manage to get it stuck! I didn't try to hard but the terms worked amazing all terrain tire my *** lol! I only crept through holes and got nothing but traction plus these babies love to climb! I am building two 6 inch pipe speakers for the back to go like a wake tower to add to my two speakers already up front. I can go sometime after the 4th maybe a week or two after. And yeah I meant Boggs


----------



## Guest

Sweet! Mudslinger and I seen a side kick at Boggs that had terms but for whatever reason it stayed clean all weekend:thumbdown: I hope we get a chance to ride so I can see that sami in action.:beer:


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazybear

Heck ya man I'm almost done building my 22 foot flatbed 3 axle trailer to haul it and a couple atvs. All I got left is paint and wood.


----------



## Guest

crazybear said:


> Heck ya man I'm almost done building my 22 foot flatbed 3 axle trailer to haul it and a couple atvs. All I got left is paint and wood.


Good deal. I need to get back to working on my 67 scout 800. 

Well it doesn't look like anyone else is up for riding but hey....let's plan a ride at Boggs for the weekend of July 19th. I know mudslinger will be down and another buddy of mine.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bama450

We are trying to plan a trip to Boggs the 27th-28th


----------



## Mudslinger800x

I commented on Facebook but don't know if you saw it but a few of us will be there that weekend,we should catch up,also we will be doing some filming


----------



## sloboy

bama450 said:


> We are trying to plan a trip to Boggs the 27th-28th


We will be at bogs an bolders the 26-28.


----------



## J2!

I might try to make this one..


----------



## sloboy

Meet us there J2! We have one of those FEMA trailer rented for the weekend. Not sure what time we will be pulling on that Friday as its about 4 hour drive. We bringing about 6 bikes.


----------



## J2!

Looks like I might be coming to this one.. Not sure if Ima bring my camper or just rent a cabin or something, also gotta find out if they are pet friendly, the other half wants to come.. When is everyone getting there ?? If we come we would be there sometime Friday evening... Oh and I already tried my snorks out at Canal Rd., THEY WORK !!! LMAO


----------



## sloboy

We will be there sometime that Friday evening, I figure around 2 or so.


----------



## bama450

Sounds like we will have a good ride then!! Yeah mud slinger I seen where u commented, been to busy to keep up with everything. We takin the kids to the monster trucks that fri night, the goin to boggs early sat morning, only an hour drive for me either way. I may have a go pro camera by then! I got some 31s on the brute now, and it slings em!! I'm puttin my new springs in this week, gotta make the clutch tools,


----------



## bama450

It isa beast lol,


----------



## Guest

J2! said:


> Looks like I might be coming to this one.. Not sure if Ima bring my camper or just rent a cabin or something, also gotta find out if they are pet friendly, the other half wants to come.. When is everyone getting there ?? If we come we would be there sometime Friday evening... Oh and I already tried my snorks out at Canal Rd., THEY WORK !!! LMAO


Boggs does allow pets on a leash but not in their cabins and trailers.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mudslinger800x

We should be there Friday night if any of y'all see me holla at me,I need some more folks to go deep for the video,u can't miss me on old yeller


----------



## bama450

10-4, if there is still a deep hole there I will find it for u!!!, I've only sunk mine twice lol,


----------



## Mudslinger800x

There still there,I was getting snorkel deep ALL day weekend before last


----------



## bama450

U ever ride with blaze Malone or chance Crocker?

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------

Or Lower Alabama Boyz?

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------

That pic looks like mulberry creek, havnt been there yet, but seen their vids


----------



## J2!

We ride mulberry creek just about every weekend. Let me know if you wanna ride there and you can meet up with us. The more the better !!! It's about an hour from my house..


----------



## bama450

10-4, i know a few guys from that group that ride there, I will let all y'all know when I can go, I also have a big creek behind my house that is one of the best kinna creeks to ride, that's the one in my videos on my YouTube channel, I gets real deep, and can ride the creek, trails and dirt roads for miles. We need to get a ride up here one weekend, we ride every weekend

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------

If ur in my group "Team Too Deep!" Let me know who u r, and I will get u added to "Lower Alabama Boyz" they ride all over the place


----------



## Guest

bama450 said:


> U ever ride with blaze Malone or chance Crocker?
> 
> I have ridden with Blaze at Boggs and Mulberry.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mudslinger800x

bama450 said:


> U ever ride with blaze Malone or chance Crocker?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------
> 
> Or Lower Alabama Boyz?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------
> 
> That pic looks like mulberry creek, havnt been there yet, but seen their vids


Yea Matt, Blaze and i live in the same town so I ride with blaze often and also I have rode with LA Boyz a few times but I'm with the Panhandle Boyz myself which is who I will be riding with next weekend.Also yes that pic was mulberry creek (plantersville side)


----------



## Guest

Who's Matt?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mudslinger800x

The dude I was quoting


----------



## J2!

Looks like we ridin Mulberry this weekend if anyone wants to join us !!!


----------



## Mudslinger800x

What day y'all going?and where y'all putting in


----------



## bama450

I'm Matt!!! Yeah, they are pretty cool guys, panhandle boyz are too, Matt Kealer and his buddies are wanting to come ride that big creek behind my house, we just can't get our days right lol, I work too much. Mudslinger what is ur name?

---------- Post added at 04:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 AM ----------

I'm ready to ride mulberry creek lol, but will have to wait till after boggs, I'm workin straight thru this weekend to next fri! But I will be ready for another trip to Canal rd soon!


----------



## J2!

Mudslinger800x said:


> What day y'all going?and where y'all putting in


We will be riding Saturday and we will be putting in at some friends of ours that have a bunch of land and a camp down there, it's in maplesville. We usually meet at the store in Billingsly across from fat girls bbq around 9am. Come join us we will be grilling too !!!


----------



## Mudslinger800x

bama450 said:


> I'm Matt!!! Yeah, they are pretty cool guys, panhandle boyz are too, Matt Kealer and his buddies are wanting to come ride that big creek behind my house, we just can't get our days right lol, I work too much. Mudslinger what is ur name?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 AM ----------
> 
> I'm ready to ride mulberry creek lol, but will have to wait till after boggs, I'm workin straight thru this weekend to next fri! But I will be ready for another trip to Canal rd soon!


Cool,just give me a heads up on those up coming rides,and my name is Blake Crowe

---------- Post added at 05:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 AM ----------



J2! said:


> We will be riding Saturday and we will be putting in at some friends of ours that have a bunch of land and a camp down there, it's in maplesville. We usually meet at the store in Billingsly across from fat girls bbq around 9am. Come join us we will be grilling too !!!


Aight sounds good not sure if I can make it yet but ill let you know


----------



## Guest

I must be the invisible forum member lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bama450

Lol


----------



## J2!

Got our spot reserved. We are "suppose" to be in spot A12. We will be getting there Friday morning sometime around 10am and leaving Sunday morning..Thinking about making a big pot of low country boil too, if so we'll need some help eatin' it, so everyone come by and have a few cold ones and enjoy some good food !!!


----------



## sloboy

10-4, we see ya there!!


----------



## Mudslinger800x

J2! said:


> Got our spot reserved. We are "suppose" to be in spot A12. We will be getting there Friday morning sometime around 10am and leaving Sunday morning..Thinking about making a big pot of low country boil too, if so we'll need some help eatin' it, so everyone come by and have a few cold ones and enjoy some good food !!!


Doesn't look ill make it this Saturday,but I will FOR SURE be at Boggs and will defiantly help y'all with eating.also looking forward to riding with yall


----------



## Guest

If my ride gets out of the shop I will be there and I'll definitely help you eat if needed. Also look forward to it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J2!

Well fellas I broke a right rear axle yesterday at mulberry creek, it was a Cobra, broke the outer cv, soooo I'm hoping I can get one before Thursday, if not I won't be making it.. It's always something. Dang it !!!!


----------



## sloboy

WHAT!!! Get ya a rhino!


----------



## J2!

Yeah that's what i'm gonna try and get.. Just hope I can get one by Thursday !!!


----------



## sloboy

Should be able to, is it stock length?


----------



## J2!

No my back ones are stock rzr900 length axles "I think" at least that's what Jody told me, and the fronts are stock rzr900 axles +3.. Gonna measure mine tomorrow and compare them to my buddies 900. If mine are longer I'll have to get some made, if so I'll never get it in time. I have an extra front that cobra made for me but no spare rear .


----------



## Guest

That sucks! Good luck man

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sloboy

Keep me updated Josh, looks like we maybe out as well. AC in my truck just crapped out hope to have it fixed in the next few days, plus the other guys that were going may not be home in time.


----------



## J2!

After doing some measuring last night I think the rzr900 axle is the one so I'm gonna order one and it should be here Thursday. Now the only problem I have is the axle came apart and the cup is still in the diff. Not sure how I'm gonna get it out, tried the ratchet strap and sledgehammer, no luck...


----------



## sloboy

Is it possible to knock the cup/race loose from the wheel side and install it on the diff side then yank it out? both sides should be the same I.D.


----------



## brutemike

J2! said:


> After doing some measuring last night I think the rzr900 axle is the one so I'm gonna order one and it should be here Thursday. Now the only problem I have is the axle came apart and the cup is still in the diff. Not sure how I'm gonna get it out, tried the ratchet strap and sledgehammer, no luck...


If you pulled the other one is it possible to knock it out with a punch from the other side.


----------



## bama450

We will be there fri night, putting up a yet behind the cool pool, back beside the cliff, gonna stay till sun,


----------



## Mudslinger800x

I'm gonna show up EARLY Saturday and stay till Sunday,a few of us (Panhandle Boyz) will be stay in the rental campers,just look for lee goodell's rzr or my halos on my gade


----------



## sloboy

We not going to make it guys. The kids are sick, truck AC is still broke.


----------



## J2!

Tried to get my cup out last night with no luck. Gonna try a couple different things tonight, if it don't work then I'm out.If It works we will still be there Friday morning.


----------



## bama450

U got it J2? Hey u can tell wiki am at night now!!!


----------



## 05BF750i

i got a big group leavin the Ham around 5 be there about 8 or 9. gonna stay in the farmhouse across the street. we have about 12 people.


----------



## sloboy

Hope you guts are having fun. I been layed up in the bed all day, it finally caught me. The kids had a stomach bug an it got me last night!


----------



## bama450

Mudslinger800x said:


> Doesn't look ill make it this Saturday,but I will FOR SURE be at Boggs and will defiantly help y'all with eating.also looking forward to riding with yall


Hey where's the vid of me rolling the brute?? Lol


----------



## Guest

bama450 said:


> Hey where's the vid of me rolling the brute?? Lol


Don't worry Blake will not let you down when it comes to a blunder or getting stuck. He lives for it lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mudslinger800x

Goodtimes said:


> Don't worry Blake will not let you down when it comes to a blunder or getting stuck. He lives for it lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


WHAT U MEAN BY THAT?Any ways I can't post negative videos about you goodtimes because you didn't ride this weekend


----------



## DurtiBeaver

Hey fellas,
We have opened a new mud bog/park ~10 miles south of Pell City, AL on Hwy 231 in St. Clair Co. *The Durti Beaver Mud Park* We are currently open every Saturday from 10am-7pm. We charge $10 for adults. Kids 12 & under are free. We are still growing and adding new holes, attractions, and trails every week.

I don't want to break any forum rules, so I removed our web address. Y'all can search for us on Google or Facebook. 

Come on out to see us! 

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Guest

Mudslinger800x said:


> WHAT U MEAN BY THAT?Any ways I can't post negative videos about you goodtimes because you didn't ride this weekend


No doubt you have lost sleep over it lol. Only person I know that devotes his life to making videos of me getting stuck. Fortunately for him I haven't done the same of him breaking down JK around guys. Blake makes some pretty good videos

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J2!

We made it.. Finally got the cup out of the rear diff about 10:00 Thursday night, took it around the block to see if it was gonna ride ok and when I got back there was already a 2" rip in the boot. So I said aight I can deal with it. Got there Friday morning and started riding, haven't been riding 20 minutes and checked the axle and the boot was completely torn in two. Not 30 minutes later I was just cruisin down one of the dirt roads about 5 miles an hour and I hear pop, the wife says what was that and I said that axle, sure enough it was broke. Soooo the rest of the weekend I just limped around in one wheel drive and three wheel drive. Had to follow all the people with little tires.. LMAO But it made it through the rest of the weekend with no other issues, now just gotta figure out why this rhino broke on me so fast..... at least the Cobra lasted 7 months. LMAO


----------



## Mudslinger800x

A couple of videos of us in action lately at Boggs and Boulders

Panhadle Boyz 7-27-13 Fall Out Boy-my songs know what you did in the dark - YouTube

Panhandle Boyz 8-31-13 Skrillex-Kyoto-Scatta - YouTube


----------



## Guest

Nice vids! Confused by the lack of comments good or bad! Pretty much the norm with this forum. Either get ignored or shut down for talking about something that's already been talked about. What a shame :thumbdown:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazybear

Lol I'm actually considering staying on this forum hl messing up for anyone else


----------



## Mudslinger800x

Not sure what you mean,crazybear


----------



## Guest

crazybear said:


> Lol I'm actually considering staying on this forum hl messing up for anyone else


What's HL?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazybear

Highlifter


----------



## Guest

crazybear said:


> Highlifter


That's what I thought but....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

